# 2008 DuraCats Shiver on the river results



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

*Results of the 2008 Shiver on the River tournament* 
I have not posted the results on the DuraCats website because I had to work this weekend and am at work right now, Ken sent these last night and Lynn forwarded them to me this morning some awesome fish caught on the Ohio River in Leavenworth, Indiana, I'll post the pictures late tonight after I get home from work.............Doc 


Water level - 15 ft. 8am rising to 18ft. 4pm
Water temperature - 43 degrees
Weather - 8am - 18 degrees and clear 4pm - 41 degrees cloudy and windy
# of boats - 9 
# of participants - 21
Total number of fish - 17 - 13 Blues and 4 Channels
Total weight - 426 lbs.
Average weight per fish - 25.06 lbs.
NOTE: 35% (6) of the fish weighed were over 40 lbs. apiece

1st place - Dale Kerns & Greg Edwards - 4 Blues - 167.85 lbs. - $504.00
2nd place - Jim Noles & Tom Petrowski - 4 Blues - 125.55 lbs. - $378.00
3rd place - Elzie Lewis & Ken Lewis - 2 Blues & 1 Channel - 64.10 lbs. - $252.00
4th place - Rick Floyd & Dave Roberts - 1 Blue - 40.15 lbs. - $126.00

Big Fish - Jim Noles & Tom Petrowski - 70.75 lb. Blue - $90.00 Total winnings - $468.00
__________________


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey doc that sounds like an awesome tournament! what day was this held?


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

That's a whole lot of big cats.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Saturday December 13th, 2008


----------



## fishwhipped (Mar 9, 2008)

dang , i guess i missed that one. i always thought it was in feb


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

We changed it because last year we rescheduled it three times and never did get to fish it because of the spring rains it will be in December again in 2009..............Doc


----------

